# Carprieve/Rimadyl?



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if this should be given with or after food?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

I just googled it! and it ays you can give them WITH food! sure I had these myself!! but obviously I am mistaken


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, NEVER give Rimadyl on an empty stomach.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I just googled it! and it ays you can give them WITH food! sure I had these myself!! but obviously I am mistaken


Thanks DT  I was googling in the wrong place DOH! we have been giving it with his food but he's not allowed any breakfast on tuesday & the vet's receptionist said not to give him his tramadol but he could have the Carprieve  good job I asked here maybe the receptionist at the vets should take a crash course in PF


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Does anyone know if this should be given with or after food?


Rimadyl should never be given on an empty stomach, no NSAIDs should be.
It can irritate the gut otherwise. My Bella was on it long term, I always used to give it to her after eating.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Now Im realy :crazy: googled rimadyl instead of carprieve & got this Dog Arthritis and Rimadyl (Carprofen) Information From Pfizer

it says

How to give Rimadyl to your dog. 
Rimadyl should be given according to your veterinarians instructions. Your veterinarian will tell you what amount of Rimadyl is right for your dog and for how long it should be given. Rimadyl should be given by mouth and may be given with or without food 

Our vet just gave us them in a bottle with no instructions


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Now Im realy :crazy: googled rimadyl instead of carprieve & got this Dog Arthritis and Rimadyl (Carprofen) Information From Pfizer
> 
> it says
> 
> ...


No they dont, thats the trouble, friend of mine went mad because the vets attending to a dog homes she worked at used to dish em out with no instructions. They shouldnt be given on an empty stomach honest. It can cause collitis or long term even ulceration, there was a big stink in the states with rimadyl, causing digestive problems, owners even took the manufacturers to court, and they ended up settling out of court. was a few years back now.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I wont give them to him without his food & will tell this vet he has'nt had them & why.

Our place is usually pretty good with medication & how/why & what if's but only got 7 days worth of this stuff but will mention it to them to


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> I wont give them to him without his food & will tell this vet he has'nt had them & why.
> 
> Our place is usually pretty good with medication & how/why & what if's but only got 7 days worth of this stuff but will mention it to them to


Going from memory Bella was on a 50mg once per day, so just to be sure, I checked out the pfizer site for the rimadyl leaflet, she was on the big brownish palatable ones, for those it says Initial dose 2/4mg per Kg body weight per day in 1 single dose or in 2 equally divided doses (the big ones you can split easily)

Then it says subject to response after 7 days, can be reduced to 2mg per Kg body weight per day as 1 single dose.

Bella was around 25Kg so 1 50Mg once a day was about right.

I think they come in different strength/sizes though so you would have to check what size he has given you.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

My dog had a massive internal bleed caused by Rimadyl. I hate the stuff. I think the vet was very remiss not to tell you to give it to him with food - in fact I think they should give you something to line the stomach to go with it.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He's on 50mg tablets 1 & half twice a day he weighed 35kg

Carprieve is the same as rimadyl is'nt it  these are little white pills.


It was'nt our vet luvmydogs who told us to give them without food


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes its the same stuff. Biggest thing to look for is tarry black poos. Thats when they are bleeding internally.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> He's on 50mg tablets 1 & half twice a day he weighed 35kg
> 
> Carprieve is the same as rimadyl is'nt it  these are little white pills.
> 
> It was'nt our vet luvmydogs who told us to give them without food


Talk about confusing, Rimadyl is carprofen, when you look up carprieve it says formely Norocarp, when you look up Norocarp it says carprofen
so yes (eventually) they are all the same. On the Noracarp leaflet it says dont use in dogs with liver,kidney or cardiac problems.


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

My Dachshund was given Rimadyl some years ago due to his arthritis and he ended up with huge problems with his Kidneys - vet took him off immediately but took a while for the kidneys to improve. 

Jasper now on Previcox and has been for the last few years - touch wood no problems with them at all but I wouldn't touch Rimadyl with a barge pole! 

Just as another point, I get my vet to do a prescription for the Previcox, it costs me £7.00 per prescription and he normally allows me to order 3 months worth. From the vet Previcox costs me £33 per month, off of a website called Petdrugsonline, the same tablets cost me £14 per month! All the vet asks is that he sees him every 3 months.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for all you help realy appreciated 



luvmydogs said:


> Yes its the same stuff. Biggest thing to look for is tarry black poos. Thats when they are bleeding internally.


His poo looks fine just a bit harder than normal  but that may be because he is not allowed any excersise.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Talk about confusing, Rimadyl is carprofen, when you look up carprieve it says formely Norocarp, when you look up Norocarp it says carprofen
> so yes (eventually) they are all the same. On the Noracarp leaflet it says dont use in dogs with liver,kidney or cardiac problems.


Definately confusing think I will just have to ask for the instructions with everything in future.



Houseofpets said:


> My Dachshund was given Rimadyl some years ago due to his arthritis and he ended up with huge problems with his Kidneys - vet took him off immediately but took a while for the kidneys to improve.
> 
> Jasper now on Previcox and has been for the last few years - touch wood no problems with them at all but I wouldn't touch Rimadyl with a barge pole!
> 
> Just as another point, I get my vet to do a prescription for the Previcox, it costs me £7.00 per prescription and he normally allows me to order 3 months worth. From the vet Previcox costs me £33 per month, off of a website called Petdrugsonline, the same tablets cost me £14 per month! All the vet asks is that he sees him every 3 months.


He was on Previcox but the vet was hopeing it was'nt doing its job anymore so trying this stuff, but no change so.................


----------

